# Die Gilde Drachenfeuer sucht Members



## diedl (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

Die Initiatoren dieser Gilde sind schon fast seit Beginn von WOW dabei und haben diverse Erfahrungen mit Gilden und dem Spiel gemacht und hoffen, die Fehler anderer Gilden nicht zu wiederholen.

Grundsätzlich ist alles freiwillig! Niemand wird zu etwas gezwungen!

Unser Ziel ist es, allen Gildenmitgliedern den bestmöglichen Spaß an diesem Spiel zu bieten und dies in jedem Level. Hierzu gehört insbesondere die Hilfe von Gildenmitgliedern innerhalb der Gilde bei Quest, Instanzen und Raids, Erfolgen usw., aber auch die Hilfe für befreundete andere Gilden und/oder Spieler.
Weiter wollen wir gemeinsam Instanzen und Schlachtzüge meistern.
Zur Zeit legen wir unser Hauptaugenmerk auf PvE, und im Hinblick auf die angekündigte 3. Erweiterung, auch auf die Gildenerfolge, was aber nicht ausschließt, dass auch mal PvP gespielt wird. Und eventuell entwickelt sich da ja noch was.

Schaut doch einfach mal bei uns rein. Dort findet Ihr unsere Satzung, sollten wir damit euer Intresse geweckt haben dann könnt Ihr euch dort auch bewerben.

Zu finden sind wir auf dem Realm Shattrath


----------



## diedl (19. Januar 2010)

/push


----------



## diedl (22. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## diedl (3. Mai 2011)

Zwischenzeitlich hat sich viel getan mit Cataclysm. Wir haben in der zeit die Gildenstufe 12 erreicht und liegen kurz vor der Stufe 13. Leider fehlen uns aber nach wie vor Members die mit uns die Heros und auch 10er Raids unsicher machen wollen. Wir sind keine Raidgilde und von daher auf dem Gebiet eher Anfänger aber auch Kämpfer und geben nicht so schnell auf um den ein oder anderen Boss zu legen. 

Möchtest Du in einer gemütlichen, netten Gemeinschaft Spaß haben, dann wisper mich ( Diedl oder auch Teira ( das ist unser Chef  ) doch einfach an. Klasse, Level sowie Rasse ist egal. Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------

